# HOWTO: Introduction to HardenedBSD World



## vermaden (Apr 6, 2018)

I have made a short introduction to HardenedBSD (FreeBSD fork):
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/06/introduction-to-hardenedbsd-world/


----------

